# Chicken coop and run



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

With all the issue of the virus going on, one thing became clear to me. I am to reliant on the grocery store. I don't eat fat food, or go to restaurants, but I do buy from the local grocer.  I decided to get a few chickens for eggs, and include some garden space. Be a little more self reliant.

Back in 1994 I built a log playhouse for my daughter from 32 landscape timbers. It saw many tea parties and Barbie conventions. My daughter, myself, and my ol' Golden Retriever spent many hours hunkered down in that little house. A few years later, my son took over, and it was G I Joe headquarters, a fine imaginary hunting shack. It was still in the yard looking abit sad, so I decided to re-purpose it into a chicken coop.

Always fun when projects start with the chainsaw alterations!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Soon it was taking shape


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Then a new paint job on the little log coop.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Then working on the run and all the goodies...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Can't forget the rain harvesting watering system


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

And the rope perch, don't forget about the chicken swing


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I had to add this duck drinking fountain, It was my Moms. Made my Sister cry when she saw it in the coop. It's fed by a makeshift rain gutter on front of the log coop, fresh water when ever it rains....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's a look at the finished product with two planter beds for the garden...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I did a little jig saw carving of a chicken on the door for a finishing touch....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 22, 2020)

We're about a month away from moving into a new house, but the kids are already on me to build a chicken coop.  Very nice!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

My 5 little hens will be arriving soon, I'm looking forward to it! Thanks for looking.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We're about a month away from moving into a new house, but the kids are already on me to build a chicken coop.  Very nice!


Thank you. Go for it, I think the kids would enjoy it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I used a lot of repurposed materials and goods that I had on hand. Never know what you can make out things until you see the need.


----------



## oldguy (Apr 23, 2020)

MAN! You don't mess around. Good looking set up.


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 23, 2020)

Amazing! I love it  You are going to have some spoiled chickens. It will be interesting to see if they use that rope swing. I'm not going to let my chickens see your coop because they might be jealous and go on strike.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2020)

That looks good and will work fine, Dave. Good to see that you predator proofed it. Chickens are a lot of fun .


----------



## believer (Apr 23, 2020)

There is evidence of multiple skill sets in your build. Very well done sir.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow,glad my wife ain't on here to see that.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 23, 2020)

Remodel with a purpose!  Nice work!


----------



## Shug (Apr 23, 2020)

That there is a high class chicken coop....Nice job sir


----------



## j_seph (Apr 23, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> I had to add this duck drinking fountain, It was my Moms. Made my Sister cry when she saw it in the coop. It's fed by a makeshift rain gutter on front of the log coop, fresh water when ever it rains....View attachment 1013657


What stops it from over filling in a good rain?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Amazing! I love it  You are going to have some spoiled chickens. It will be interesting to see if they use that rope swing. I'm not going to let my chickens see your coop because they might be jealous and go on strike.


glad you like it! may have more questions for you if the girls start misbehaving or I get in new parent issues.LOL


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That looks good and will work fine, Dave. Good to see that you predator proofed it. Chickens are a lot of fun .


I did about a weeek researching coops and different ideas. I know i have coons, fox, coyote, and aerial predators, so I did my best to protect them.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2020)

believer said:


> There is evidence of multiple skill sets in your build. Very well done sir.


Not up to your talents though, some of your projects that I have seen are truly special!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wow,glad my wife ain't on here to see that.


Pm me her number, I'll send her pictures. I'm sure you would love another project! lol


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2020)

j_seph said:


> What stops it from over filling in a good rain?


Nothing. It's secondary water source for them. Just a little treat of fresh water when it rains. The fountain base spills over into the vegetable garden, dual purpose fountain!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2020)

I used rolled asphalt roofing material. Supposed to be low cost and low weight on shed style roofs. We'll see how it hold up. Got to overbuild things because of snow load in the winter.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Here's the rain water plumbing job. This will all get drained and be removed during the winter. Then I will run a heated 5gallon waterer.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2020)

I had the build the nesting box into an existing window height from the log house so, it's up a bit. I built the hens a little ladder to walk up to the nesting box, and hinged it so it can swing out of the way when I'm raking out the coop to clean it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Got some boards under the roosting area to catch the chicken skat for the fertilizer harvesting system. It also helps keep the inside of the coop clean.


----------



## MissouriBoy (Apr 23, 2020)

I voted coupedeville!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 24, 2020)

That thing is nicer than my first house. LOL. Great job on your build.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Just curious, how many of you raise chickens? For laying, meat???


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 25, 2020)

That’s really nice. ??


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Just curious, how many of you raise chickens? For laying, meat???


I had them for several years. I've got a large chicken run but we would let them roam the yard some. Foxes ended up getting them. 7 in one day. I haven't replaced them yet. Been a year without fresh eggs. Your coop is very nice.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 25, 2020)

I have had chickens for a long time... they free range during the day and sleep in their coop at night. I enjoy having fresh eggs and also enjoy hearing the roosters crow and seeing the hens with their biddies running around. When I get too many roosters I sell them. I've sold their eggs for 2.50 to 3.00 a dozen for eating, and sold hatching eggs for 25.00 a dozen. I can hunt wild animals and eat them, but I've never been able to eat any animal I feed.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I have had chickens for a long time... they free range during the day and sleep in their coop at night. I enjoy having fresh eggs and also enjoy hearing the roosters crow and seeing the hens with their biddies running around. When I get too many roosters I sell them. I've sold their eggs for 2.50 to 3.00 a dozen for eating, and sold hatching eggs for 25.00 a dozen. I can hunt wild animals and eat them, but I've never been able to eat any animal I feed.
> View attachment 1014078View attachment 1014079View attachment 1014080View attachment 1014081View attachment 1014082View attachment 1014083View attachment 1014084


Very cool pictures MS. Debbie! Great looking birds. I'm just tinkering with the coop now, waiting on my chickens.......... Getting ready to plant the small garden in a few weeks. Always a chance of frost here until late May.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 25, 2020)

We had a couple light rains in the last few days. The 20 gallon barrel is already filled with rain water! I think the rain water collector works great. I wasn't sure how much water would be collected from the small shed roof.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 25, 2020)

When your chickens free range during the day, do the wonder far from the coop?? There are quiet a few people near my house that have chickens, I guess I have have been noticing the coops more now that I took the plunge.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> I had them for several years. I've got a large chicken run but we would let them roam the yard some. Foxes ended up getting them. 7 in one day. I haven't replaced them yet. Been a year without fresh eggs. Your coop is very nice.


shoot every fox, get u some more chickens!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 25, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> When your chickens free range during the day, do the wonder far from the coop?? There are quiet a few people near my house that have chickens, I guess I have have been noticing the coops more now that I took the plunge.



Mine roam all around the yard, the closer end of the horse pasture, and in the woods which are very close to my house. We have a door that opens 3 hours after sunrise and lets them out of the coop. The door closes 30 minutes after sunset and all of the chickens are back in the coop before sunset. This has eliminated any predator issues from coyote's, bobcats, foxes, etc. I haven't lost a chicken in about 2 years now since getting this new automatic door!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Mine roam all around the yard, the closer end of the horse pasture, and in the woods which are very close to my house. We have a door that opens 3 hours after sunrise and lets them out of the coop. The door closes 30 minutes after sunset and all of the chickens are back in the coop before sunset. This has eliminated any predator issues from coyote's, bobcats, foxes, etc. I haven't lost a chicken in about 2 years now since getting this new automatic door!


Those automatic doors are great. Do you have the green one that slide horizontally or the one that lifts straight up and down? Don't think mine will get out much, probably get complaints if I did, we'll see. I m working on a hand painted sign for the coop. of course it's another goofy one. I'll see how it turns out????


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 25, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Those automatic doors are great. Do you have the green one that slide horizontally or the one that lifts straight up and down? Don't think mine will get out much, probably get complaints if I did, we'll see. I m working on a hand painted sign for the coop. of course it's another goofy one. I'll see how it turns out????



My better half made ours... not sure if it was any cheaper than the one's you can buy. He bought the components to make it work based on the light outside. It slides up in the morning and down at night. He can adjust the time but daylight makes it open and dark makes it close. Three hours after sunrise and our night time predators have gone to sleep. Thirty minutes after sunset and the chickens are all in bed asleep


----------



## BG77 (Apr 26, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Just curious, how many of you raise chickens? For laying, meat???


I have 3 layers for my family of four. When they are in the peak season (right now) we get one a day from each. Just gave my neighbor a dozen yesterday


----------



## toolmkr20 (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice looking setup. Great job.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Tomboy Boots said:


> My better half made ours... not sure if it was any cheaper than the one's you can buy. He bought the components to make it work based on the light outside. It slides up in the morning and down at night. He can adjust the time but daylight makes it open and dark makes it close. Three hours after sunrise and our night time predators have gone to sleep. Thirty minutes after sunset and the chickens are all in bed asleep


Wow, he built it. That's a complicated contraption to build. hats off to him. Glad your chickens are doing well with the door.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 26, 2020)

BG77 said:


> I have 3 layers for my family of four. When they are in the peak season (right now) we get one a day from each. Just gave my neighbor a dozen yesterday


Nice. with 5 layers, I should be able to share eggs with my son and daughter, and others.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 26, 2020)

Good job!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2020)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Mine roam all around the yard, the closer end of the horse pasture, and in the woods which are very close to my house. We have a door that opens 3 hours after sunrise and lets them out of the coop. The door closes 30 minutes after sunset and all of the chickens are back in the coop before sunset. This has eliminated any predator issues from coyote's, bobcats, foxes, etc. I haven't lost a chicken in about 2 years now since getting this new automatic door!




Tell me more about this door, Debbie. We might need to invest in one of these.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 26, 2020)

here's one v


Nicodemus said:


> Tell me more about this door, Debbie. We might need to invest in one of these.


version Nic. 

https://www.ebay.com/i/392680510509...yhHnksb72jXNHPeWV38Fz6T4TR7qwIlhoCUmEQAvD_BwE


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 26, 2020)

https://www.omlet.us/shop/chicken_keeping/automatic_chicken_coop_door_opener/


----------



## siberian1 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have 18 hens and a rooster.  Currently getting over a dozen eggs a day.


----------



## antharper (Apr 26, 2020)

Great looking coop Dave , and as Debbie said your chickens are gonna be spoiled , I also let mine out about every day or 2 and they don’t roam far . I don’t have a automatic door though but definitely have to close it every night, love my chickens , always have had a mixed flock just because we like how they all look, have 8 now and get 6-8 eggs every day , and they will use the swing . To sit on !


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 26, 2020)

antharper said:


> Great looking coop Dave , and as Debbie said your chickens are gonna be spoiled , I also let mine out about every day or 2 and they don’t roam far . I don’t have a automatic door though but definitely have to close it every night, love my chickens , always have had a mixed flock just because we like how they all look, have 8 now and get 6-8 eggs every day , and they will use the swing . To sit on ! View attachment 1014314View attachment 1014315


Cool looking chickens Ant! I was promised the chickens in May, I'm just anxious to get them.Don't wan't to be the guy that's buggin' my chicken supplier. I'm getting the planter boxes ready for the garden and putting away every tool I own that was out in the garage during the construction phase. So nice out todaythat I fired up the enduro and went for a ride!.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 26, 2020)

I repurposed many items for the coop, figured a bicycle seat was need to top it off! Also got my sign done.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Maybe which ever chicken takes a liking to the bike seat I'll call her Ryder. lol


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 6, 2020)

The members of the forum have spoken, Looks like the name the coop winner is Coop de Ville! I got out the router and built an official nameplate for the coop. Didn't turn out to bad for my first attempt at a freehand routering of a sign. Thanks for your input on the poll.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell me more about this door, Debbie. We might need to invest in one of these.



Nic I have a product called chickendoor mine works on a 12V battery and I have a solar charger to keep the battery charged.   I have a photosensor that tells it when to open and close but you can also set an opening and closing time.    I don't know how much it costs as it was given to me.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Then working on the run and all the goodies...View attachment 1013648View attachment 1013649View attachment 1013650View attachment 1013651


Awesome work! Is that a heater in the top?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (May 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell me more about this door, Debbie. We might need to invest in one of these.


I have no idea how Jamey engineered the door... he bought components and made it work. He uses a 12 volt battery and has a solar charger hooked up to it. It may or may not have been less expensive than the ones you buy online, he just knew he could make one and he did. He made it to fit the door that was already on the side of the coop. I still have big sliding doors on the front that I can manually open and close when I'm home and want to go in. I probably couldn't fit through the little side door!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 6, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Awesome work! Is that a heater in the top?


yes, it's a 150 watt quartz heater on a switch from the outside. When it gets below zero i may need heat for the chickens. I know they are pretty hearty in the cold, but I read they can get frost bite on their crown if the get damp from the moisture given off in the coop and temps are frigid. A little ventilation and heat should do the trick.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 6, 2020)

Texted my chicken lady yesterday, the girls will be ready for pickup near the end of May.

One question for the chicken support group, Do you need to rinse/wash the eggs after gathering them? I read if the coop is clean, the eggs should be clean. Also read washing them may push bacteria into the shell???? What are your thoughts?


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 6, 2020)

Here is a reasonably priced door made in Indiana.

https://www.automaticchickencoopdoor.com/shop/metalautomaticchickencoopdoor


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> yes, it's a 150 watt quartz heater on a switch from the outside. When it gets below zero i may need heat for the chickens. I know they are pretty hearty in the cold, but I read they can get frost bite on their crown if the get damp from the moisture given off in the coop and temps are frigid. A little ventilation and heat should do the trick.


You did it up right! Nice work!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 7, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> You did it up right! Nice work!


Thanks, it's been a fun project all around.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 7, 2020)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Amazing! I love it  You are going to have some spoiled chickens. It will be interesting to see if they use that rope swing. I'm not going to let my chickens see your coop because they might be jealous and go on strike.


I sent a picture of the coop to my friend Scott. He was giving my a little ribbing about the project as we always do with each other. His wife sent a picture of a chicken swing, she thought she was being funny. I replied,"DAh, already got one." but watching the info she sent I learned to lower the swing so the chickens can effortlessly hop up on the swing.

Here's the one they sent me. So to your question if they will use it, I say yes!

https://www.omlet.us/shop/chicken_keeping/the_chicken_swing/

There were some videos of the chikens on the swing on you tube, it was fun to watsh them, I saw were a guy built a free standing miniture a frame swing set for his free range chickens. Was  a riot to watch them jump up on the swings.


----------



## antharper (May 7, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Texted my chicken lady yesterday, the girls will be ready for pickup near the end of May.
> 
> One question for the chicken support group, Do you need to rinse/wash the eggs after gathering them? I read if the coop is clean, the eggs should be clean. Also read washing them may push bacteria into the shell???? What are your thoughts?


My coop isn’t clean so if it’s been raining a lot I have to wash mine but if it’s nice weather and the coop is clean I don’t wash


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Texted my chicken lady yesterday, the girls will be ready for pickup near the end of May.
> 
> One question for the chicken support group, Do you need to rinse/wash the eggs after gathering them? I read if the coop is clean, the eggs should be clean. Also read washing them may push bacteria into the shell???? What are your thoughts?



I wash all mine and then refrigerate them.    

From what I understand they are coated by the hen and if you don't wash them they don't need refrigeration.   My coop is cleaned regularly and the laying boxes have fresh shavings but some of the eggs will have dirt, feathers, or shavings stuck to them.   So I wash/rinse all with tap water.


----------



## fullstrut (May 16, 2020)

That's an awesome looking set up. Just getting into it myself. Got some registered Law Greys. Mainly wanted a Rooster but didn't want him Lonely.  Having a good time with them no doubt.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 26, 2020)

Update. The grass seed around the coop is coming in real well. The two little garden boxes are planted and beginning to sprout. Finally, picking up the chickens Saturday at 10am.??


----------



## CurLee (May 26, 2020)

I dont wash eggs, they keep for weeks at room temp on the counter. If you wash you must refrigerate. I feed my large dogs an egg a day, so they get the dirty ones. Also feed back to the chickens when there is an excess.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 30, 2020)

Picked up my girls this morning! I was a bit anxious to get them. All went well and they are in their new home. All I can say is chickens are cool! I sat in the run with them, and just watched them, very relaxing. I hope they enjoy there new home!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 30, 2020)

They seemed to catching on quickly and learning to use all my gadgetry.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 31, 2020)

Being their first night in the new home there was some confusion at dusk. They wanted to roost, but were unsure of where to do it. They hadn't walked into the coop all day, just in the run. Last night at roosting time they explored the coop walking in and out. I left them to figure it out. At 4:45 am I snuck over to the coop to see how they adjusted. 4 hens are roasted in the coop. The light colored one That I nicknamed Goldie was fast asleep on the chicken swing in the run. I laughed at that.


----------



## antharper (May 31, 2020)

Good looking chickens Dave , how old are they ?


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 31, 2020)

20 weeks or so.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 31, 2020)

Are the black oil sunflower seeds good for them to eat?


----------



## antharper (May 31, 2020)

I’m not sure if they are good for them or not but I don’t think they will hurt them , chickens will eat anything and act like they like it , I plant watermelons in my garden every year and my chickens get all of the culls or what we don’t eat , they will destroy a watermelon in short order . I had been cleaning up some old lumber for a project that was painted on one side probably 100 years ago and my chickens ate all the paint flakes that fell off !


----------



## antharper (May 31, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> 20 weeks or so.


If not already you should start getting a couple eggs soon , and more than u can eat next spring


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 31, 2020)

They said within 3 weeks when I picked them up on the farm. Nothing better than fresh eggs.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 31, 2020)

Did some research. It said they are good for them but feed sparingly.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 2, 2020)

I know egg production goes down each year. How many years do you keep your hens for laying?


----------



## antharper (Jun 2, 2020)

Dave I’ve always kept mine until they die , I know it’s a waste of feed but that’s just what I do , I’ve got one that’s about 5-6 years old now that lays a egg ever now and then , I try to get a few new ones every couple years , just to keep some good layers . Most of the ones I’ve had lay good for 3-4 years then egg production starts dropping off


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 2, 2020)

antharper said:


> Dave I’ve always kept mine until they die , I know it’s a waste of feed but that’s just what I do , I’ve got one that’s about 5-6 years old now that lays a egg ever now and then , I try to get a few new ones every couple years , just to keep some good layers . Most of the ones I’ve had lay good for 3-4 years then egg production starts dropping off


I can see getting attached to the little buggers. Let the have an enjoyable life. The hens are getting somewhat used to me bothering them now. The largest one of the batch seems to be the boss hen. The light colored one, is quite a character, likes to roost in the run.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 14, 2020)

A little update on the chickens. I have modified things a bit, as I learn more about what works best for the chickens. Made the dusting box larger, changed the roosting poles some, and eliminated my rainwater system. The rainwater was turning green long before they used it. Just using my well water. Also changed the drinking cups to the No-Peck style, they seem to like them much better.

The big news is, I got my very first egg this morning. I was expecting some soon, but I was very surprised when I checked the nesting boxes this morning. The chickens are adapting real well to their new home. They are getting used to all the noises and sounds around them. They also are getting to understand that I am their caretaker, and show less fear, and quite a lot of interest when ever I visit them in the run. I'm very glad That I took the plunge and got some chickens. They are a lot of work, but I enjoy it.

 My dog Riley is a hoot with the chickens. She walks around the run and watches them do their thing. The chicken show less fear of her, and will peck her nose if she gets close to the chicken wire. I tell her,"Lets go see the chickens.", and she runs to the pen wagging her tail.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 14, 2020)

My little planter boxes are really doing well around the run. Tomato, beans, sunflowers, green peppers, cucumbers, and zucchini are coming up.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Egg production picking up now. Had a double yoke egg yesterday!


----------

